# Nightstand for CPAP Machine



## LegendInMyOwnMind (Apr 27, 2011)

*Sketchup Model*

I have a CPAP machine for OSA and my nightstand doesn't have enough room for the machine and a clock. The CPAP has to be lower than the top of the mattress for safety reasons. I also got one of those memory foam mattress pads and now my nightstand is way too low. My current nightstand has two drawers which I like.

So what I want is:
- Nightstand as tall as the bed
- Shelf for CPAP machine
- Hole in side of stand for CPAP hose
- Two drawers
- Back behind drawers,but no back behind CPAP (may rethink this later since the machine sucks air in)
- Small width (at least as small as the current stand which is 20")

Here's what I drew up in sketchup.










.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

LegendInMyOwnMind said:


> *Sketchup Model*
> 
> I have a CPAP machine for OSA and my nightstand doesn't have enough room for the machine and a clock. The CPAP has to be lower than the top of the mattress for safety reasons. I also got one of those memory foam mattress pads and now my nightstand is way too low. My current nightstand has two drawers which I like.
> 
> ...


interesting


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

LegendInMyOwnMind said:


> *Sketchup Model*
> 
> I have a CPAP machine for OSA and my nightstand doesn't have enough room for the machine and a clock. The CPAP has to be lower than the top of the mattress for safety reasons. I also got one of those memory foam mattress pads and now my nightstand is way too low. My current nightstand has two drawers which I like.
> 
> ...


Have you finished your CPAP nightstand?
I'm curious what finish you chose for it.
I've been contemplating making one for myself, but was concerned about off-gassing from the finish.
Don't want the CPAP machine to suck in fumes from the finish.


----------



## LegendInMyOwnMind (Apr 27, 2011)

LegendInMyOwnMind said:


> *Sketchup Model*
> 
> I have a CPAP machine for OSA and my nightstand doesn't have enough room for the machine and a clock. The CPAP has to be lower than the top of the mattress for safety reasons. I also got one of those memory foam mattress pads and now my nightstand is way too low. My current nightstand has two drawers which I like.
> 
> ...


I did finish it. Urethane coating. The machine moves so much air that I did smell the urethane for a day or two. Not enough to scare me.


----------



## LegendInMyOwnMind (Apr 27, 2011)

*Improved material usage*

I did some changes to try and get most of the pieces for two nightstands from one sheet of Oak plywood. I have a subcompact car so I had the guy at Lowes Depot cut the wood into four pieces (2 ft x 4 ft each) with the grain running the 4 ft direction. Here's a link to the Sketchup file .

To get the material to mostly fit, I eliminated the two lower shelves. Here's a link to the picture .


----------



## LegendInMyOwnMind (Apr 27, 2011)

*Material cut sheet - Plywood for Two*

I tried using cutlist for sketchup and it didn't make great choices so I flattened out the sheet goods and made sure they fit onto a sheet of plywood precut to 2ft x 4ft. There is enough material to make two nightstands.

Material identification:









Material Sizes:


----------



## LegendInMyOwnMind (Apr 27, 2011)

*Cut wood and fingers - Trip to ER*

Good news is I still have all my fingers.

Had a bad kickback from cutting the material. Crunched my left hand with the flying board edge - no blade contact. X-Rays show nothing broken. Fingers pretty lacerated and swollen. Got a long overdue Tetanus shot.

Accident was 100% avoidable. Should have been more careful and should have set up an outfeed table. Probably should not have worked alone. Then again, my 16-year old would have done it right and not had a problem to begin with. I get on him constantly about safety and using pushblocks but got lazy myself.

Taking a few days off. Will get some help this weekend from my 16-year old. Disappointed because I wanted to accomplish something on my own. Not gonna happen this time.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

LegendInMyOwnMind said:


> *Cut wood and fingers - Trip to ER*
> 
> Good news is I still have all my fingers.
> 
> ...


Ouch!


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

LegendInMyOwnMind said:


> *Cut wood and fingers - Trip to ER*
> 
> Good news is I still have all my fingers.
> 
> ...


*should have set up an outfeed table*

That would be my recommendation. I hate trying to fight gravity while I'm trying to make a cut. It isn't very safe, it isn't very fun, and the results aren't very good either. Using a helper for outfeed support can be a real disaster unless you both are paying attention and know what you should be doing.

I work alone in my shop all the time. Every once in a great while someone is in there with me and I find it distracting.


----------



## LegendInMyOwnMind (Apr 27, 2011)

LegendInMyOwnMind said:


> *Cut wood and fingers - Trip to ER*
> 
> Good news is I still have all my fingers.
> 
> ...


My 16-year old and I do most of the projects together. I promised him (and his brothers) a shop some years back and finally built one and now we work together in the shop. I mostly do the Sketchup designs and he builds the stuff but when he gets stuck we stick our heads together and try to come up with solutions. On occasion, I try to build something myself. This was one of those occasions where I wanted to do something by myself and it only turned out so well.


----------



## LegendInMyOwnMind (Apr 27, 2011)

LegendInMyOwnMind said:


> *Cut wood and fingers - Trip to ER*
> 
> Good news is I still have all my fingers.
> 
> ...


Truth be told he does most of the work and I do the cleanup. I'm basically his go-fer. It's been a working plan so far, but with him being 16-1/2 now I think he needs to apprentice one of the younger brothers


----------



## LegendInMyOwnMind (Apr 27, 2011)

*Tweeking the Sketchup Model*

Keep having this annoying Sketchup problem. Sometimes I can make an object on a face and it doesn't work. Had that specific problem when I wanted to sink a hole through the side of the nightstand for the CPAP hose.

Decided to try and watch some tutorial videos and figure out what's the issue. Trouble was I didn't know what to call the problem in order to search for a solution. Finally found a video which describes it as "Z-Fighting". The video is SketchUp won't create a face where I want it to . Here's a related video with the same stuff.

Here's the end result - a hole that works.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

LegendInMyOwnMind said:


> *Tweeking the Sketchup Model*
> 
> Keep having this annoying Sketchup problem. Sometimes I can make an object on a face and it doesn't work. Had that specific problem when I wanted to sink a hole through the side of the nightstand for the CPAP hose.
> 
> ...


Excellent idea  both of my in-laws use CPAP machines and come to visit occasionally. I'd not thought of something like this until I saw your design! Simple storage meet good functionality. Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## LegendInMyOwnMind (Apr 27, 2011)

*Playing with Sketchup "Scenes" feature*

3D Perspective view:









Left side view:









Right side view:









Kickboards view:









Drawers view:









Top view:


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

LegendInMyOwnMind said:


> *Playing with Sketchup "Scenes" feature*
> 
> 3D Perspective view:
> 
> ...


Its good to see that SU fits into your workflow so well.


----------

